# is there any 17 inch 5x100 steelies?



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

i might be putting big brakes on my car, and you have to run a minimum of 17 inch wheel, so i'm wondering if any new dubs come with 17 inch steelies? anybody know?


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: is there any 17 inch 5x100 steelies? (20psirabbit)*

bump


----------



## PassatWheels (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: is there any 17 inch 5x100 steelies? (20psirabbit)*

Never heard of 17" steel wheels.








Call a VW parts counter. They would know for sure.
Good luck.


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: is there any 17 inch 5x100 steelies? (20psirabbit)*

why would you want steelies? just find some cheap Monte Carlos or something


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: is there any 17 inch 5x100 steelies? (A1Crazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1Crazy* »_why would you want steelies? just find some cheap Monte Carlos or something

because i want steel wheels, nothing looks more ghetto than steel wheels, then when i boost and destroy people, they'll be like


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: is there any 17 inch 5x100 steelies? (20psirabbit)*

i can only beg so much








eric, any idea? any dubs come with 5x100 17 inch steel wheels stock?


_Modified by 20psirabbit at 8:58 PM 2-25-2004_


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: is there any 17 inch 5x100 steelies? (20psirabbit)*

I do not know any steelie VW wheels that come in 17". The highest http://www.1stvwparts.com sells is 16"


----------

